# Use Of Range Hood To Control Condensation



## bigboot (Apr 23, 2007)

The Keystone Owners Manual strongly recommends use of the range hood when cooking to control condensation in my Outback 21 RS. I don't understand this given that my range hood merely recirculates air; there is no outside vent. I am assuming this is the case with all Outbacks? Has anyone ever heard of anyone converting to a hood that does vent to the outside? This would be greatly beneficial to us both for the purpose of controlling condensation and for controlling food odors.

Bigboot on the coast of Central California


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There have been a few people that have routed the range hood to vent outside. I will see if I can find the thread wit all the pictures of the conversion.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You got it; the range hood just recirculates, that's why we do most stove-top cooking on the outside stove. I have contemplated putting in a 12V fan on the roof vent nearest the stove in lieu of cutting into the side to exhaust the vent, but have not done that yet.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camping479 did the outside vent mod on his 21RS. The fan is part of the microwave. I did the vent on my 31FQBHS but my vent fan is on the hood so easier. Pics are in Mikes or my galleries.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Camping479 did the outside vent mod on his 21RS. The fan is part of the microwave. I did the vent on my 31FQBHS but my vent fan is on the hood so easier. Pics are in Mikes or my galleries.
> John


I did the same mod, since our microwave has the integral range vent that can be vented throught he wall. That thing moves a LOT of air and was one of our best mods. Cost about $15 for parts and took maybe two hours. Highly recommended if you have the microwave with the built-in range hood.

Bill


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I guess it depends on where you live and camp. When I go out to the desert, it gets so dry it's painful. We welcome any kind of moisture in the air! Most of the time out there, the humidity is less than 20% - ouch!

Probably would be a good idea to vent the hood outside if you're in say....Charleston, SC in July - yeeechhhh. Couldn't you accomplish the same just by opening the ceiling vents, or installing a Max-Air vent?


----------



## bigboot (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks to all for the feedback. Think I will install a MaxxAir fan in the existing fan port just in front of the range and give it a try before cutting a hole in the side of the coach. As for South Carolina in July, been there, done that and won't be doing it again.

Again, we really appreciated the comments (and may have to revisit the issue if MaxxAir doesn't work out).

Best from Bigfoot on the coast in Central California


----------

